# Tracking number doesn't work?



## MahouMaster (Dec 3, 2010)

I placed an order a week ago for an Acekard using express shipping. It hasn't arrived yet, and the tracking number does not work. What happened? Is this normal? Should I expect express shipping to be not so express around this time of year?


----------



## Avalith (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you know who the carrier is?  I ordered an R4i Gold from ShopTemp on Monday and it's already out for delivery with DHL, so if yours was sent via EMS or UPS it could be issues on their end.

Edit:  Speak of the devil, that's DHL at the door now...


----------

